# UK-Ireland-Scotland Ferry help needed



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're just planning a little trip to Scotland via Ireland, We'd like to go to Dublin, then onto Troon via Castlewellan, and try as we might we cannot get our collective heads around which is the best way to do it, and we were hoping that someone might have done it already and have few suggestions, it's the ferries which is causing us problems.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Liz


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Holyhead - Dublin Stena Line or Irish Ferries

Larne -Troon P&O Irish Sea ferries.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Leeds to Holyhead 161 miles, Stena HSS to Dunlaoghaire 99 minutes.

Dunlaoghaire to Avoca (Ballykissangel) 36 miles .for a half pint of Guinness shandy :?  

Belfast to Stranraer Stena HSS 105 minutes.

Aido


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, Belfast to Troon looking favourite right now, but not going til September.


Kev.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Kev

P & O Liverpool to Dublin back P & O Larne to Cairnryan, did it last year and that was the cheapest.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Stenaline and P&O Irish Sea accept Tesco vouchers.


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Go larne to troon its a longer boat trip but usualy the same price as going to Cairnryn and saves you 1Hrs drive, try nutttravel on the webb we always use then


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

If your not in a hurry the P&O Liverpool - Dublin is well worth looking at. It was by far the chepeast for me 2 weeks back and you got a free cooked breakfast and early evening meal. Free cofee machine as well. Just make sure you have a good book as it is a long trip. Came back Belfast-Stranrar which was twice the cost of the outward trip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well a decision has been made, owing to the high costs of going by ferry the way we want to go.


Holyhead (IrishF) to Dublin (IrishF) Sat 5 Sep 09 02:40 05:55 3hr 15min = £129.00

Larne to Troon Fri 11 Sep 09 17:30 19:20 1hr 50min = £122.00

That's around four tanks of diesel, so there is no contest, it would have been nice and we will get there one day, but for now, until I get a paying job, it's off.

Thank you all for your tips, they've been saved in a separate file, until needed.

Kev.


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

Kev,

I take it you're not travelling now - probably just as well - cos the ferries you quote above would have meant sailing from Larne to Troon, the day BEFORE you arrive in Dublin!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know, a bloke makes a simple typo, and all I get is lippy people pointing it out.

Any way it would fit in with the Irish theme.

Kev


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

Pardon me and my lip!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll let it go this time, but just think on, P's n Q's, children should be seen but not heard and all that malarkey.

Kev :black:


----------

